# Gandhigiri



## aniishvara@gmail.com (Oct 9, 2006)

guys ever since the movie "lage raho munnabhai " released,there has been a hue and cry over "GANDHIGIRI"  across the media..

i have myself read a number of articles abt  gandhigiri in the newspapers and some news channels also carried out some spl programs on gandhigiri..

now for my question...

is gandhigiri really working in the streets of the country??
have u ever come across any incidence which can be related to the GANDHIGIRI 
as shown in the movies???

do inform  your views...


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 9, 2006)

Actually, the main base of Gandhism (I don't like to call is Gandhi_giri_  ) is embarassmment caused to the other party. If the other party is completely thick skinned and doesn't bother about what others' opinion about him, it can't work!


----------



## spironox (Oct 9, 2006)

huh it only worked in movies 

lately i went for a RTO clearance of my friends car hmm we paid 500 to get it cleared

the thing is that its now a habit of people to get things done easily with $$$ 

i mean its a lubricant for smoothness in work now !! 

they dont care if u put on a sting camera telecast it on tv or flood the news channel all they care is MoNeY honey!!!


----------



## aniishvara@gmail.com (Oct 9, 2006)

hmm...i completely agree to u guys...

but then what is the media getting by blowing the whole gandhigiri thing out of proportion???


----------



## KMKM (Oct 9, 2006)

Media in my opinion just needs something to hype upon so that people watch their channels. Just as spironox said "all they care is MoNeY honey!!!" This is a state for everyone in this country! 

Well I personally dont believe in Gandhism but what I do believe in is that if we need to stop this corruption from rotting the roots of our system, we need to stop it from the grass root level. Like the piracy article in Digit said "Just because everyone does it is not an excuse for you to do it".


~KMKM


----------



## n2casey (Oct 9, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> Actually, the main base of Gandhism (I don't like to call is Gandhi_giri_ )



Either u like or not but U have used that word once. lol


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 9, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> Actually, the main base of Gandhism (I don't like to call is Gandhi_giri_  ) is embarassmment caused to the other party. If the other party is completely thick skinned and doesn't bother about what others' opinion about him, it can't work!


So true


----------



## toughguy (Oct 16, 2006)

media hype!


----------



## aniishvara@gmail.com (Oct 17, 2006)

wow guys...not one of you have said that it works really nice...

BTW any guys from PUNE here??? 
cos i had read in the news papers that in PUNE some of the traffic cops were following GANDHIGIRI and giving roses to those who've been caught on the wrong side of traffic  rules along with a hand out saying not to repeat the mistake..

is it really true???


----------



## aryayush (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes, it is.
There is also a lot of Gandhigiri going on among the teenagers in Lucknow.


----------



## aniishvara@gmail.com (Oct 19, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Yes, it is.
> There is also a lot of Gandhigiri going on among the teenagers in Lucknow.




now you r the first one to say its working very well { wid proof }

now can i know if u've done something similar???

and btw who r the other 2 guys who've said that it works well??? y dont you reply guys ... i am waiting   read from you ..


----------



## aryayush (Oct 19, 2006)

I didn't say it worked well.
I voted for 'the movie was good ..thats it theres nothing more to it'.

My previous post was a reply to your previous post, not to the topic's question.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 21, 2006)

Its all a media hype.....the director brought in GANDHIGIRI only 4 d sake of the movie......


----------



## akshar (Oct 22, 2006)

Gandhiji's concept of Satyagraha is something that ensures success. It can never fail.
However the movies shows the whole concept to entertain the crowd and they have suceeded quite well.
To understand what exactly is GandhiVaad you must go through his literature like 'My experiments with truth'  which is still in print but cant say when it will stop.
Also Mahadevbhai's diaries which are out of print are very good if you can find them.

But you want a quick view of all this read 'Individuals, Intstitutions and Processes' by Arun Shourie you will understand what exactly is gandhivaad and why it will always succeed. Also it is impossible for a normal human being to implment it.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 22, 2006)

Kuch log iska fyada bhi utha rahe hai.Some people are really going on Gandhi's path but people like Professor Matukanath and that Don i don't know his name are fake.


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 22, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> Actually, the main base of Gandhism (I don't like to call is Gandhi_giri_  ) is embarassmment caused to the other party. If the other party is completely thick skinned and doesn't bother about what others' opinion about him, it can't work!



Exactly, The main power of Gandhigiri is that your opponent is a human and has all the feelings that a normal human being can have so it is expected towrok in 95% of cases.


----------



## neilsequeira (Oct 23, 2006)

Excuse me but wth is Gandhigiri is related to 

Gandhigiri is related to 

a) Indira Gandhi
b) Rajiv Gandhi 
c) Sonia Gandhi
d) Richard attenbourgh ( In Gandhi,As Gandhi)

Please Email me at l33tManiac@Ozone.com
__________

1900 - 1950 - Mera Bharath Mahan (My India is greatest)
1960 - 2006 and going on - jab Kashmir ki baath athi hai - Mera Bharath (My India) ( related to nationalism)
1970 -2006 and Once more till end of a Indians Life - Mera aur Sirf Mera (Mine And Only Mine) ( related to selfish attitudes)

Indians are corrupt,selfish Butt ........... Fools. lolz . (and this should have been a separte post lolz)

Gandhigiri Ko Maro Goli   
__________
Hey People if you like Gandhigiri, look at the guy who said it - Sanjay Dutt is Involved in Bombay Blasts Case of 1993 . Its just a publicity stunt.


----------



## ECE0105 (Oct 24, 2006)

Not Sure wether Gandhigiri Works, BUt sure would like to try Bushgiri (or what ever to that effect) out here....


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey What about "SuBhashgiri"
Like in Rang De Basanthi??


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 12, 2006)

neilsequeira said:
			
		

> Indians are corrupt,selfish Butt ........... Fools. lolz . (and this should have been a separte post lolz)




Care to tell where are YOU from ...? Your IP tells me you work in Corporation Bank which if I remember correctly is a small bank in India ..


----------



## akshar (Nov 13, 2006)

India does not have a law obedient society. thats y everything is going wrong. + our gov is developing everything with second class people.


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 13, 2006)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Care to tell where are YOU from ...? Your IP tells me you work in Corporation Bank which if I remember correctly is a small bank in India ..



Perfect catch bat!! Mr neilsequeira, _jis thali mein khate ho, usi mein chhed karte ho?!_  I guess, you should desist from making such comments about Indians in an Indian Tech Forum. Search for a Paki forum and post it there!!


----------



## neilsequeira (Nov 17, 2006)

hehhehhehe as i said Indians are fools .it_wasnt_me is one of them. like you know only little when u know little. Hackors are noobs kiddies  . jab aag lag hai dil pe assoon aie pichwade se . Lolz .
__________
i hate to be a Indian cos Hindus are only indians aka BJP . by the way not only this is a tech forum and also a Indian forum and stop whoising my DNS or you will be searching all banks in India and still wont find me. by the way leave a life like minority you know who is a Indian and whats being like in Pakistan.
__________


			
				akshar said:
			
		

> India does not have a law obedient society. thats y everything is going wrong. + our gov is developing everything with second class people.


 you are right buddy . they hated what i said . i think the Kid is from UP. cos he knows he is in the second most worst underdeveloped state in India lolz   . by the way i hate leaving a life in misery . send me some cash , chics and some tweaking ideas for windows i will stop posting non tech stuff in a tech forum .


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 17, 2006)

I believe fools are those who feel alien in their own country .. Fools are those who form their opinions on baseless principals .. I believe _you_ are the fool ...


----------



## neilsequeira (Nov 17, 2006)

hmm again and again - hmm tech forum tech forum . send me some cash , chics and some tweaking ideas for windows i will stop posting non tech stuff in a tech forum send me some cash , chics and some tweaking ideas for windows i will stop posting non tech stuff in a tech forum lolz eat that
__________
hey man truth hurts sorry . i am a Indian too and dude Dns whoising will reveal false info . hmmm lolz .


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 17, 2006)

I can end your misery if you want .. How many days ban do you want ..? 


/Er .. I hope this is equivalent of Gandhigiri ..


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 17, 2006)

this is not gandhigiri rather a dadagiri.


----------



## aniishvara@gmail.com (Nov 17, 2006)

> I can end your misery if you want .. How many days ban do you want ..?


  please please put an end to his misery... that way u r actually helping the poor guy ...    





> /Er .. I hope this is equivalent of Gandhigiri ..


  hmm yes it is equivalent to gandhigiri...    i guess helping out a guy to get over from his misery is certainly gandhigiri..  but if someone else feels otherwise...then i guess it can be called     &quot;MOD-GIRI &quot;


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 17, 2006)

ya right mod giri


----------



## JhonCena (Nov 17, 2006)

just a media hype!


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Nov 17, 2006)

Well , it's obviously a media hype . With Gandhi's b'day around all channels were flooded with GANDHIGIRI stuff & nothing more to it .


----------



## faraaz (Nov 20, 2006)

Its just media hype...


----------

